# Warp9 vs Impulse9



## tomcameron (Sep 24, 2011)

hello im I can't choose between the warp9 or the impulse9. im trying to save money for the battries so im seeing if I can go for the impulse motor instead. if not nevermind but I don't what to find that I didn't have to buy the more expensive motor.

I know it depends what performance that im looking for. The impulse would be best for town driving. for motorways im not sure. for my range for motorways is around 35miles, the cars 950kg heavy. 
a question would be which is best one to go for? the real risk is that it may over heat. 
what do you guy think.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

The main difference between those motor is the ratio torque/amps vs volt/rpm.

For example, both motor are rated at around 18.5 hp for one hour at 72v (225A x 72v).
But the warp 9 will produce this power at around 2700 rpm with 36 lbs-ft of torque and the Impulse 9 will produce this power at around 4100 rpm with 24 lbs-ft of torque.

So, with the smaller motor, you will need to maintain the motor at high rpm to be able to don't overheat it.

If it's just to save 250$, go with the Warp 9. It will offer a wider range of torque without overheating.

If you need to save $$, you can try to find a used forklift motor!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Yabert said:


> Hi
> 
> The main difference between those motor is the ratio torque/amps vs volt/rpm.
> 
> ...


I second Yabert's choice. The Warp9 has a longer core and is "more" motor than the Impulse9. And I think worth the extra cost and mass.

major


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

It's my understanding that the Impulse9 exists to act as a drop in bolt for bolt upgrade to the older/smaller 8" ADC motors. It is also advantageous in situations where motor length is an issue. If you don't have a particular situation where you need these advantages, I believe the Warp9 is a better motor choice.


----------



## HHamstra (Nov 11, 2011)

dladd said:


> It's my understanding that the Impulse9 exists to act as a drop in bolt for bolt upgrade to the older/smaller 8" ADC motors. It is also advantageous in situations where motor length is an issue. If you don't have a particular situation where you need these advantages, I believe the Warp9 is a better motor choice.


That is correct. If you have the choice between a WarP 9 and ImPulse 9, it is worth it to use the WarP.


----------



## tomcameron (Sep 24, 2011)

I will buy the warp 9 motor. its not that much more expensive but you know I dont want to find out that I spent more than i needed to. thanks


----------

